# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Опасны ли прокси анонимайзеры?

## Павлик

Здравствуйте. Часто встречаю такие высказывания в интернете на различных форумах:



> Если не хочешь, чтоб информация о твоём ПК оставалась в сети, то используй различные прокси ананимайзеры и прокси серверы


Но как я понимаю при их использовании вся информация идёт через них(ананимайзеров) как посредников в сети, в том числе и пароли.
Отсюда ряд вопрос: 
1.Насколько данное посреднечество безопасно для пользователя? Или это обоюдоострое оружие?
2. Существует ли какой-то перечень(список) так сказать *надёжных* 
прокси ананимайзеров (имеется ввиду такие, которые не украдут личные данные и троян не подарят)?
3.Существует ли способ(метод) как-то проверить тот или иной прокси на безопасность(если так можно выразиться)?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## LeshIg

1. Хранят ли они твои пороли сказать не могу, а вот то что подробные логи твоих похождений, у них хранятся долгое время это точно.
2. В сети часто сталкиваюсь с мнением что 90% всех прокси  принадлежат спец службам, сам не проверял, но делай выводы.
3. Можно узнать насколько прокси хорошо скрывает твои реальные данные, на сколько он (прокси) быстр и тд., а вот как проверить "на безопастность" к сожалению не знаю,

----------

